# WaKü passiv ?



## Fakie994 (14. April 2014)

*WaKü passiv ?*

Moin,
ist es möglich das man mit einer Wasserkühlung ein PC ohne Lüfter kühlen kann ?
Man müsste dann haufenweise Radiatoren haben oder ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

Möglich ist dies sicher, aber aus Finanziellen Gründen macht dies wohl keiner bzw nur die allerwenigsten.
Je stärker die Abwärme der gekühlten Komponenten, desto größer müsste die Radialtorfläche sein.
So ein Konstrukt würde sich, wenn überhaupt, auch nur außerhalb vom Gehäuse wirklich lohnen.
Eine Passive WaKü ist Geldverschwendung, eine WaKü schafft man sich an damit die Hardware besser gekühlt wird, das bedeutet das man damit ein leiseres System bekommt und höher übertakten kann.


----------



## Feleos (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6334684 schrieb:
			
		

> ...So ein Konstrukt würde sich, wenn überhaupt, auch nur außerhalb vom Gehäuse wirklich lohnen...



Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Gehäuse die genug Platz für für genug Radiatoren drinnen haben. Beispielsweise die von Caselabs, Mountain Mods oder das Cube ding von Phobya. Da passen genug rein, erste beiden sind in Deutschland nur schlecht zu bekommen und teuer und das von Phobya ist in meinen Augen hässlich. Wenn passiv, dann mit einem Mora extern und alle Raidatorenpätze intern ebenfalls belegt. Dann sollte ein guter passiv Betrieb möglich sein.


----------



## shadie (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

Also ich betreibe nen Nova 1080 mit 9 Lüftern.
Diese 9 Lüfter laufen grad mal auf 500rpm, das ist so gut wie unhörbar.

gekühlt werden damit 1 i7 2600k und 2 x GTX 780, die 780er sidn dabei auf max 38 grad in Benchmarks (nach 2 Stunden testen).

Komplett passiv würde denke ich auch gehen, dann sind die Temps aber viel höher.


Von komplett passiv halte ich nicht, HDD´s wollen gekühlt werden und das MB darf auch nicht vergessen werden, und schon hat man wieder mindestens 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse.


----------



## Oozy (14. April 2014)

Komplett passiv mit Highend Hardware ist heikel. Selbst wenn die Lüfter mit sehr wenigen Umdrehungen laufen, kühlt das deutlich besser, als wenn du gar keine Lüfter in Betrieb hast. Komplett passiv funktioniert theoretisch, aber du brauchst wirklich sehr viel Radiatorenfläche, damit das einigermassen funktioniert. Auch mit viel Fläche wirst du aber für eine Wasserkühlung relativ hohe Temperaturen haben, da eben überhaupt keine Luftzirkulation da ist, die die Abwärme wegbefördern könnte.


----------



## Fakie994 (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

Naja die Corsair D900 hat doch das beste Potenzial für eine Wasserkühlung. 
Wenn man schon die High-End-HW Passiv mit Wakü kühlt, sagen wir mal 5x 1260 = 9x 140mm Lüfter kühlen das ganze System Passiv unter 70°C,
wenn man noch da Lüfter einbauen würde könnte man doch einen i7 4770k mit 5.0Ghz bei 50°C betreiben O.o Oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## tfg95 (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

Bei mir sind letztens die neun Lüfter an meinem 1080iger ausgefallen, da hatte ich ohne extrem-Oc mal eben 47°C Wassertemperatur.


----------



## santos (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

alsoooo, ich habe 2 420er Mora drei mit 18 Lüfter insgesamt. Gekühlt wird der Titan und eine 3960er CPU. Lüfter sind alle aus. Wassertemperatur liegt bei ca. 30°C. Bei 36°C springen die Lüfter für ein paar Minuten an und sind dann für Stunden wieder still. Das passiert aber nur im Hochsommer oder beim Zocken, sonst regt sich im Rechner nix, absolute Ruhe.


----------



## Fakie994 (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung ? Ich hab einen Phanteks BK 140mm und eine MK-26 bei mir. WaKü ist EXTREM LEISE aber kostet locker 300€ mehr als meiner MK26 und Phanteks...


----------



## santos (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

für den normalsterblichen nicht, für den Poweruser oder Zocker schon. Alles eine Frage der Ansicht. Wenn man genug Geld hat, ist die Ansicht egal.


----------



## santos (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

wenn keiner einen Porsche will, bekommste den für nen drittel des jetzigen Preises. So ist das mit allem, wonach der Mensch strebt. Eine Goldgrube für Händler.


----------



## Dellio (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*

passiv hab ich gestern auch gesucht.. is jetz nicht wirklich schön, aussen am gehäuse nen heizkörperartiges gerippe zu haben und dürfte auch nur für CPU reichen.. hab mir auch überlegt diesen großen mit 9x120er lüftern irgendwo anders zu verbauen wo man ihn nicht sieht zb unterm tisch. der pc bleibt ja eh immer da stehen wo er gerade is.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü passiv ?*



Fakie994 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist es möglich das man mit einer Wasserkühlung ein PC ohne Lüfter kühlen kann ?



Ja



> Man müsste dann haufenweise Radiatoren haben oder ?



Hängt vom PC ab. Bei einem guten Spielerechner: Ja. Zwei MO-RA würde ich wenigstens einplanen.

Grundsätzlich bedenken sollte man auch, dass es nur Sinn macht, wenn man auch ein lüfterloses Netzteil einsetzt und Festplatten entweder dämmt oder weglässt.

Für 99,9% ist allenfalls eine semipassive Konfiguration sinnvoll.


----------

